# LCB 2019S Question



## LGBtrains (Aug 22, 2021)

I just completed installing a new circuit board with tether that plugs into the tender. When the engine is plugged into the tender it works normally, both sound and motion. If I remove the tender from the track and leave the engine on it will do nothing when I apply power. Is this normal? The engine is new to me and it looks like it has pickups and should "come alive" without the tender.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes, it's normal. The electronics in the tender are needed to control the locomotive. This is common for most new locomotives. Power comes in from the wheels to a central control board of one sort or another, then gets routed to the lights, motor, smoke unit, sound, etc. This makes it easy to install aftermarket sound and control products. 

Later,

K


----------



## LGBtrains (Aug 22, 2021)

LGBtrains said:


> I just completed installing a new circuit board with tether that plugs into the tender. When the engine is plugged into the tender it works normally, both sound and motion. If I remove the tender from the track and leave the engine on it will do nothing when I apply power. Is this normal? The engine is new to me and it looks like it has pickups and should "come alive" without the tender.
> 
> 
> East Broad Top said:
> ...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

It is not normal that the LGB mogul needs the tender for power pickup. In fact the oil version tender does not have power pickups!! I suspect the engine may have one of the metal strips on the bottom of the motor block in the wrong place. All of my LGB moguls will run with no tender attached.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I was looking at that comment sideways too.... Perhaps a poor DCC installation would cause this issue, where the decoder was put in the tender.

Greg


----------



## LGBtrains (Aug 22, 2021)

I really appreciate your replies. But since there is conflicting information I am confused. I have noticed one difference in the 2 cb's. The one that I removed from the engine had 3 wires to plug into the engine: A green wire, a brown and a white. The new cb, in addition, had a short (an inch or so) yellow wire spliced into the white wire. I taped the connector off since the first board did not have that wire. Perhaps I should have looked for a place to plug the yellow wire in?? It sure would be helpful if someone had and posted a diagram of the wiring.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Let's rewind... you installed a "circuit board", is this the normal board, or a DCC decoder??

Look at this thread from 2015, there are posts with the circuit boards in the loco.. do your boards look like this?

If so, which of them did you replace? (may we ask why?)









LGB Mogul 2019s


Hello All, #1: I have a C&S mogul that has been sitting for a years. I pulled it down and tried to get her running. I'm using a MRC 6200 transformer (non DCC) and a small track (10 feet test track). When I turn the power wheel, the mogul starts slow (after the throttle is more than half way...




www.mylargescale.com





big question, why didn't you continue this thread you started a month ago, where the information is?









LGB 2-6-0 Wiring


Hello, I recently received an LGB Mogul, the 2019s, that has the wires from the engine back to the tender disconnected. Does anyone have a wiring diagram that would tell me how to re-connect thes e?The plug is in the socket but I don't know which wire goes where. Any help would be appreciated...




www.mylargescale.com





that would be the logical thing to do, as opposed to starting a new thread.... the wiring diagram is there, etc.

Greg


----------



## LGBtrains (Aug 22, 2021)

I installed the "main" cb that has the tether attached because the engine, as I received it, had the tender plug cut off, ripped off, broken off or whatever. Rather than attempt to figure out which wire went where on the plug and attempt to reattach them, another forum user mailed me a cb with plug attached as a simpler method to perform the repair. Incidentally, I found a good exploded wiring diagram so have something to go on. I still don't know what the short yellow wire I mentioned is for.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The white and the yellow are probably the front headlight and rear headlight respectively, but they do use weird color codes.


----------



## phils2um (Jan 11, 2020)

Here is the wiring color code for LGB 4 pin (digital ready) motor blocks, Massoth and LGB were the same.

Color code of the eMOTION XLS Sound Decoder:
YELLOW Motor + (Motor in driving direction left)
WHITE Track + (Track in driving direction left)
BROWN Track - (Track in driving direction right)
GREEN Motor - (Motor in driving direction right)

In old LGB analog motor blocks (three pin like that shown in Greg's post) there was no yellow wire. The white wire pin, Track + and the Motor + (yellow) were connected inside the motor block. The brown wire, Track -, went to the run/park switch which then fed back, possibly through some intervening electronics to delay starting, to the Motor - through the green wire when in the run position.

I don't have one of these locos so can't really comment further except to say someone may have separated the Track + and Motor + inside the motor block to prep it for DCC conversion. That could explain why the tender is needed to pick up the Track + feed.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Some mogul wiring had the 3 wire board in the engine but had a 4 wire motor block, hence the short wire connecting 2 pins on the motor block to make the board see only a 3 wire motor block!! these engines were labeled decoder ready if they had a 4 wire motor block but need a new control board typically the 55021.


----------



## LGBtrains (Aug 22, 2021)

I removed, then replaced the track pickup module from the rear axle and now the engine runs w/o tender if the 3 position switch is in the number 2 position. Thanks for all your help and info!
John T.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Shouldn't it pick up from the front axle, or does the traction tire negate that? seems strange.


----------



## jordanhd87 (Dec 9, 2020)

Sorry if I missed this detail - have you checked the brushes that ride against the driver wheels? If it is a well used Mogul and they haven't been replaced, they are probably worn to the point of needing replacement. Could be a big factor. One major route of power pickup is through the drivers, then goes through those carbon brushes, through the pickup straps, then up through the wire posts straight to the motor/locomotive PCB. You can buy a kit from onlytrains for around $15 that includes four brushes and two new pickup slider shoes. It is labeled for the LGB Mikado but it is the same parts needed for the Mogul. I've used this kit a couple of times on different moguls. They are easy to replace.


198875 Pick Up Shoe Kit for LGB Mikado



Also, what condition are your slider shoes in? I've seen some slider housings melted causing the sliders to jam up and not make proper contact with the track. Check this as well. Make sure the shoes have full range of motion sliding up and down with no signs of binding. Also, you may want to consider posting some pictures of your mogul - we may be able to help you better if we can see it.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

FWIW<
i just pulled out mine to try to help.
i have the original 201S, unaltered. 
4 wire harness. plunger pick ups on loco axels 1 and 3, plus skates. loco runs without tender.

check to see that plunger pick up have adequate carbon brushes, and travel freely. over time gunk can prevent them from making contact with the back of the drivers. also , clean the driver backs.

fwiw, i too started with a 6200. it will run the loco no problem, provided not to much load or grade.

have no idea why removing a tender axel contact changed things the way you describe.


----------

